# Keeping Motivated...



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope I don't catch flak for this thread, and I hope you understand where I come from.

Statement #1 - Old people are ****ing amazing, they always had something to do, they never whined about being bored.

I feel like most of the people my age are boring ****ing individuals, and sometimes this includes myself.
I love to experience new things. But lately it feels a lot harder to experience new things within budget.

*I work an ass load of hours and I am struggling to find a therapeutic way to unwind,
my body and mind just can't handle this working from time I wake up till I go to bed 7 days a week shit.
If I don't have something interesting to focus on then I work, cause I am a workaholic.*

Games are cheap but I am getting to old for kill this and that and them... shoot shoot shoot.
If I wanted to shoot something I would go to a gun range and shoot my pistol or rifle.

TV, Music it is getting harder and harder to find new stuff that is good stuff.
Plus what a waste to live life vicariously through the imaginary lives of others.

Making things, costly and I live in an apartment, I really have a strict limitation on
tools, space, and access to equipment. I love making things, but circumstances don't allow.
I am working hard but can't yet afford to change my living situation.

Travel, the whole ****ing world is globalized for mcfatties, crap cola, and shop malls.
It is hard to find an adventure, it is hard to find culture not destroyed, and some of 
the places you could, I really don't want to take my lady, or go without a group 
of like minded individuals with experience in security and local trusted native contacts

Without proper prep, experience and equip it is how people disappear.

I am getting to the point where I feel like an old man, I want to take it slow, I want to
just relax and enjoy the simple things, but I still need to be doing something just at a
more casual pace, none of this fast lane shit, preferably something that me and my
other half can do together.

*Any help, advice, thoughts would be greatly appreciated, thank you all in advance
for being such a great forum community and all the things I learn from you.*


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Not replying with a quote as it is way too long.

I'm going to make this short and sweet as it is really what you need to hear

1. You really need to make GOD first, I am talking about the God in the bible and you realize who I am talking about because all the other gods like allah, budah, yourself are not in capital letters.

2. turn to a local church, within 8 weeks of visiting you will find the one that GOD needs you at.

3. Once you find the church then GET INVOLVED on so many levels you don't have time (at this point in your life you need GOD more than free time)

4. Get into a small group or a men's group but also get into a group that meets weekly that holds you accountable for making life changes.

5. Tithe, I really meant take everything you have coming in and give 10% of it to your new church

6. As you read the bible, focus on GOD, things will change, I know your pain but it is about 30 years old

I have done all of the above and my life is so good that even my wife cannot throw me off my vision, but saying that she doesn't divert me from it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my advice, stay on the games wagon, there are more games than shoot shoot pow pow poo poo out there

I like the rts genre myself and the zombie games  maybe getting old but a fun way to unwind and dump some stress

the PlayStation3 are getting quite cheap now, and there is a flood of cheap second hand games out there too... 

but other ways, build a car or take up a hobby of anything, even reading... 

we all need a way to unwind, the stress levels of today are a lot higher than 50 years ago, and they were under the threat of nuclear annihilation....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> my advice, stay on the games wagon, there are more games than shoot shoot pow pow poo poo out there
> 
> I like the rts genre myself and the zombie games  maybe getting old but a fun way to unwind and dump some stress
> 
> ...


There are 3 levels of participation here

1. you hate God and want to discount my post

2. You Love god and want to promote his agenda (don't worry be happy)

3 you are a troll and we should ignore you

I love this Mcarthyism.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> There are 3 levels of participation here
> 
> 1. you hate God and want to discount my post
> 
> ...


didn't discount god, or even responded to your post MR I was pointing out we all need a hobby and I don't discount playing games as been a form of stress relief


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Whoa there pardner. Now I'm not really old (although Uncle Sam says I'm a senior citizen) and over the last almost 50 years I've kept myself entertained pretty well. MT has a very good idea. Get straight with God. Now I'm not going to tell you what version but it does help to find your god and get right with him. Second don't stop educating your self. I know schools can be very costly. page7 can give you access to quite a number of Army Training Courses (the actual text) on many varied subjects. Since your here on the prepper page think about starting a garden (doesn't have to be too big for starters) and you'll find that puttering around in it very soothing. And If you are really wanting to go to strange and foreign lands for adventure (r maybe just here in the usa) there's always the local National Guard Recruiter. During my years, I got to go to korea, japan, panama, Arkansas, the desert in California just to name a few.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

1) What kind of music do you like?
2) What type of things do you and your other half like to do? Are you outdoor people or dinner and a movie people?
3) What did you do before you became a workaholic? You weren't always that way...
4) What do you do to TRY and break the monotany now? Obviously it doesn't work too well, so we can aid in modifying. 
5) What hours do you and your other half work?

With these answered, I maybe able to assist. Personally, I use YouTube and Live 365 for music discovery, not to mention Last FM and iTunes. I do insanity at the house with my other half...kind of convenient. And we are spontaneous...when ever we have a weekend or something off together, we do whatever we can to make things exciting. Learn to cook a new dish. Learn how to make something (soap, canned goods, flares, etc). We try and prep together...that by itself is really cool.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Look for something you have never done before and try it. It doesnt have to be anything super crazy like bungee jumping off the brooklyn bridge, but just adding something new to your life can reenergize your spirit.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Enjoy the humor in life. The world is a damn funny place if you just bother to take the time and notice it. It is even better if you make a few good natured comments on it.

For example, I recently had a trip to Ottawa, ON. Going through Canadian Customs, they demanded that I pay $155 for a Canadian work visa. I replied that would not be a problem as I would just charge it back to my client. Oh yeah, my client: the Canadian government. So the Canadian government charged me $155 to work for the Canadian government who paid me an extra $155 to work for the Canadian government.

But the best part of that story was when I explained it all to the customs agent. They are not allowed to laugh, but the look on his face was priceless. The poor bastard did not know if he was on foot or horseback!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I appreciate those who mentioned the need for the OP to get right with God. That is generally the first step to eliminating the rampant nihilistic spirit that those who are not in a right relationship with the Almighty One, as they come to discover that history is linear and not circular and that they should consider their place in that linear movement.

I'd say that the next step is to get out of the apartment and onto a piece of land that you can manage as your own. In so doing, you would learn to be a good steward of your own fate and have an outlook for something beside your own personal comfort. No time to be bored when you own land, especially if one is prepping that land for true sustainability.

As for work? It can be a royal waste of time or the most rewarding venture known to man -- depends on what one does and why one does it. And, finally, if the OP is truly as anarchistic as he comes off, why come here and ask us? He already has all the answers he wants...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't feel bad, weird, or crazy! Everyone feels this way from time to time! For a while we got caught up in mindset that we'd work like machines now and then one day be able to retire and do all these cool things. We had a friend named George that was doing the same. The man was a phenomenal Chief Engineer for a cruise ship. He worked 14 hour days with 2 weeks on and 1 week off. He talked about his retirement ALL the time and he had already made awesome plans. And six months before his retirement he felt sick, was diagnosed with some kind of cancer in his bowels, and was dead 3 weeks later. So do not ever feel guilty about making time or spending a little money to enjoy life! You only get this one!

These are things that make me feel happy, relaxed, human....

:stackredboxeso you have a nearby place you and your lady can go fish? Make sandwiches and go sink some lures on a nice day!

:stackredboxeso you have a local bike path that the two of you can go ride? I have this cherry 1980's Redline cruiser! Can a girl feel like a pimp? Because when I'm cruise'n on my Redline I feel so 1980's fly!

:stackredboxes:Batting dome! I suck. My man can hit the center pole at least once every trip. *CRACK!* I'm lucky to hit the ball 50% of the time. But I like the way my arms feel the next day. It's like a good kind of hurt. heh!

:stackredboxeso you enjoy cooking at all? Spend some time on a recipe website and pick something you guys have never made before. Or make something you like (pizza, sour dough bread, peach jam, apple butter, hot pepper jelly) totally from scratch.

:stackredboxes:Start a long project. I have a couple of binders that I am slowly filling with what I call prepping cheat sheets. Basically when I find an informative article I'll print it out and file it in a binder so one day, if I no longer have access to the internet, I can still access the information.

:stackredboxes:Start a poker night with some other couples in your complex.

:stackredboxes:Cancel cable and join Netflix. Agatha Christie's Poirot episodes, Bunker builders, and all those surviving in Alaska shows are cool. Also the history documentaries are awesome. I just watched one on the Winter War. Wow, that was crazy stuff. They have it on YouTube too. If you've never seen it, watch it! 
Fire and Ice - The Winter War of Finland and Russia - YouTube

:stackredboxes:Take the wife and go roam around some local pawn shops and thrift stores. It's fun and you may find something cool and cheap.

:stackredboxes:Join a gym with an indoor pool. Swimming is a total stress reliever for me. I can zone out and do laps and after a shower I can feel like a whole new person.

:stackredboxes:Something else that we are trying right now is making our own wine. We have a 5 gallon carboy going *blub, blu, blub* in the pantry now. We sampled it when we moved it from the first fermentation bucket to the carboy and it we are optimistic! But I can't say yet if it will be worth doing. If you are interested, I can let you know more in 14 more days, when we rack it!

Anyway, keep us posted! I'd love to hear if you get any fun ideas from this thread. And of course, it will be fun hearing about what you decide to spend time on!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess the first thing to nail is the religious aspect which was provided for a solution to my OP.
I can understand your passion for what you believe in, I respect your passion and your faith.

However... when I see this



Montana Rancher said:


> There are 3 levels of participation here
> 
> 1. you hate God and want to discount my post
> 2. You Love god and want to promote his agenda (don't worry be happy)
> 3 you are a troll and we should ignore you


... and I know that the bible teaches you are either with God or against him.
But it really doesn't make me want to go to church. Especially when another
poster responds with this...



pastornator said:


> And, finally, if the OP is truly as anarchistic as
> he comes off, why come here and ask us? He already has all the answers he wants...


... it is exactly the attitude of Christian's that drives me away. No one asked me
if I knew God already, no one asked me how I felt about anarchism. I will tell you
the thought of anarchy is quiet terrible in my mind, as it makes it much harder to
guarantee the safety of my family. ( The woman I love and my dog. )

Been to many churches time and again before, 
been mocked and told how worthless I am by his children many times before,
and I have no desire to return only to be judged and cursed
by those very same people who call themselves loving Christians.

I don't think less of any of you for your faith, but when it comes to anyone
having an opinion on mine, it isn't your place, it is between God and myself.

_Going to write another post to reply to everyone else who had other ideas besides finding religion._


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

@ Phoenix - thanks for the suggestion mate. Unfortunately I work in the game industry so
playing other games I see all the flaws and short cuts. There isn't a game atm that really
fits what I want out of a game. I own around 200+ on steam, played most all the mmo's
and even the ones I enjoyed I have played until it is no longer entetaining.

@ Shadow - That is the issue what is there to do that I haven't done?

@ Casie - Thanks for the suggestions. I don't have cable, lol, I don't even have a cell phone.
fishing waiting for nicer weather, same with all our outdoor activities. Yes I cook five times
a week, more info inreply to smokin below. 

Never thought of the pawn shop and thrift store idea. Only problem is trying to conserve
money not spend it + I prefer to make things rather than buy if possible.

@ Smokin -

1. Music - Never thought I would say it, but country, lol. I am pretty on top of the new music.

2. Jessica and I, love the outdoors, and winters aren't easy as she can't stand the cold. When
we go out she is like the poor kid on Christmas Story where he looks like the michellen man
in 30 layers, can't move his arms. lol. I really look forward to spring, summer and fall.

3. Childhood - Before I was a workaholic, I would help my dad with things around the house
there was fence to mend, shop to build, horses to feed, plenty of grass to mow in the yard,
and the vehicles always needed fixing. I would play games or build with Lego's. Now my job
I build 3D and I still have Lego's in a tub some where. 

4. Well right now I am already cooking a new recipe about once or twice a week, she works
5 days a week and volunteers 2 days a week, I volunteer with her at the stables where
they have hippotherapy ( horse therapy ) for kids with autism and disabilities.

I used to do archery, krav maga and boxing ( seperately ), do running, harder during the
winter cause don't want to twist my knee on ice, and treadmill running is so damn boring.

We both read book, work on artwork etc, maybe watch a couple hours of tv a week
and I am big on keeping up on the news, she loves to draw in her spare time,
it is harder for me cause I do art for a job, and it just feels like more work.

We like to camp, hike, and this summer want to spend time fishing, hunting, etc.

5. I work a ton of hours probably about 70 - 80 at the moment, cause the work is coming
and I want to keep pushing in case contracts dry up later, so I have money saved back
for hard times.

6. I am a project type of guy, I like to enjoy activities that improve me as an individual.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sometimes me and Mrs. Slippy, while traveling, will stop in a flea market or old junk store, take $5 bucks each and see who can find the craziest or most interesting thing. We have come back with some winners and some losers but its 5 bucks!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sar, if you want a religious comment... all I will give you, read up on Jesus and his tantrums, and how he seen the churches of the day, a place to make money (well do business) and today, surprise surprise it's gone back to the way it was 

if gaming is out, find a cheap bomb (car) and restore it, there are heaps of half decent "crap" imports out there to play with, that's my b option when games bore me again (and sorry about been in the game industry bro)

lots of other ideas for stress relief, like get onto warhamner 40k (good luck playing it, too old and all) can be rewarding and a fun pass time 

get more involved with being a survivalist... another hard one with time restrictions 

take up some old hobbies you had as a kid, you will be surprised how they hit the spot as a adult


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Sar, life sucks if you are not progressing. You are a workaholic which means you are neglecting yourself. Find something. anything that will give you a feeling of accomplishment and achievement. 

For me, it is Martial. Guns are expensive so try to hon the boy, look into a gym. Pick up boxing, Jiu Jitsu, Combatives, Krav Maga, whatever it is that you feel fits into what you need. Keep at it and compete. It takes 1 day of laziness to loose a habit and 7 days of persistence to gain a habit. When you start to progress you will find a road you want to stay on and as you travel that road it will split into new paths that you had not thought of before. One foot in front of the other since today sucks that does not mean tomorrow will suck as well. You just might find that new thing next week.

If for you it is not Martial, maybe school? maybe volunteering with a benefit of training in skills that interest you. DO NOT, lose yourself in work. My bosses hate it when I tell them "I work only so that I can afford to play, since I live to play".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are physically fit enough, find a Boy Scout troop and help these kids learn to be self sufficient and be prepared for what may come. Over the years I have thanked the Lord for the men who mentored me in Scouts. Once I settle in to my new place I hope to be able to give back the Scouts what I received plus interest.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Scouting definitely gives you something to focus on, a simple trip to go fishing and watching all the kids rig up their lines and then one takes off and comes back with some stick contraption turned into a spear.... They are funny in a very fun way. Seeing what you have made with your own hands you would fit right in.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I am getting to the point where I feel like an old man, I want to take it slow, I want to
> just relax and enjoy the simple things, but I still need to be doing something just at a
> more casual pace, none of this fast lane shit, preferably something that me and my
> other half can do together.
> ...


I found myself in a similar state while in the Navy and out at sea most of the time. I was caught in a constant cycle of work/eat/sleep that seemed to never end. After a while, the endless focus on just doing my job left me burned out and feeling like I was getting absolutely nothing out of life. I didn't have much space to call my own. I was constantly surrounded by people. I had very little time, less money, etc.

I chose a goal, and that was to do whatever I could in that environment to become more capable in wilderness survival and subsistence living. I took an online course on Advanced Field First Aid through a local community college (I could make small monthly payments). Then I took another on Natural Food Harvesting and one on Animal Husbandry. I subscribed to a survival and backpacking magazine. I picked up an Army Surplus pack and began acquiring inexpensive gear or read up and learned to make my own. When an opportunity to take leave finally came around, my fiancé and I spent four fantastic days in a state forest wandering and camping. The goal kept me distracted from the mind-numbing life I was living and gave me productive skills to test and refine when the chance came to get my hands dirty.

I'm not saying that you should set the same goal, but you might want to pick something that moves you, kinda calls to you and figure out simple ways to make incremental steps toward that goal. It gives you an alternate life to draw into. In time, the alternate life can become the dominant one and the old life drops away.

By the time I got out of the Navy, we had enough money saved to get a mortgage on an old farm house and few acres in rural farm land. By that time, I had acquired a fair amount of know-how and a handful of worthwhile skills. It took time, it gave me something to occupy my mind over the long haul and I had something no one could take away&#8230; knowledge.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

pakrat said:


> I had something no one could take away&#8230; knowledge.


Hell Yea to this.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> 5. I work a ton of hours probably about 70 - 80 at the moment, cause the work is coming
> and I want to keep pushing in case contracts dry up later, so I have money saved back
> for hard times.


Based on your previous posts in this thread, I am guessing you are an independent contractor? If so, remember the reason we work for ourselves is so we can afford to only take the good contracts that we enjoy and pay well. There will always be the occasional "turd in the punchbowl" that slips through. But we do not have to accept anything that screams "slave labor" from the get-go.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Inor said:


> Based on your previous posts in this thread, I am guessing you are an independent contractor? If so, remember the reason we work for ourselves is so we can afford to only take the good contracts that we enjoy and pay well. There will always be the occasional "turd in the punchbowl" that slips through. But we do not have to accept anything that screams "slave labor" from the get-go.


Yes, and I make good money with all my work, I unfortunately just trying to get out from under some big bills. Working hard now so life will be easier down the road.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A few years ago when I found myself gainfully unemployed and pondering retirement before 50 I decided to burn some time in an online game called "Travian." I played 3 rounds which if anyone knows the game - takes 2 years. I consider it time wasted, but then I did make a friend from Indonesia (college student who recently graduated) and a nice lady from the Phillipines that survived the storm that nailed them barely recently. I will consider them both life long friends and may never meet them. An intriguing event occured in "travian" in the second game which caused me to pursue my third and best game. The first game I learned and made a friend. The second game I learned more, progressed, made another friend and mistakenly named myself with USA football team icons; and once the Iranians' figured this out - they blew me out. That lead me to the third game to which my personal account was Christian American. Each of my towns in the game had a biblical following, and it took only 3 weeks to gather the attention of the Iranians and their ire. I spent the entire server - 9 months - killing Iranians. I played nearly 100% defense (which no one does) and killed them as they tried to eliminate me time after time - with the help of my friends the fellow Christians. It was the only server the Iranians lost - the Israelis beat them 

Morale of the story - Christan and Games can go together.



Montana Rancher said:


> There are 3 levels of participation here
> 
> 1. you hate God and want to discount my post
> 
> ...


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I guess the first thing to nail is the religious aspect which was provided for a solution to my OP.
> I can understand your passion for what you believe in, I respect your passion and your faith.
> 
> However... when I see this
> ...


You know, when you are right and everyone else is wrong that it may be time to check the mirror...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

pastornator said:


> You know, when you are right and everyone else is wrong that it may be time to check the mirror...


I tried to reply in a polite manner to your insult, and then you provide another. 
People like you are why I don't go to church.

If your last retort was accurate I wouldn't have any likes at all on my forum posts.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Spiritualism is very personal. Having a soft enough touch to explore this subject with those who have been bruised is patience as they will let you know... many times in the dark hours. They are ready. Pastornator is trying to help with the only answers he has. 

Shoot.... I preached a long time for my affiliation. It was only when my original family fell apart and I got no support I began to find and separate myself from the people and some of the doctrine. Realizing I am of spiritual nature I could not stay away for searching for him. I prayed, I read, I searched every congregation I could find of any, I did not care... denomination. I started a bible study with a man who approached me at the gym who I thought was an angel sent to me in my time of need. We Studied, found places to visit and kept this up for 6-9 months just looking for something that fit. I was surprised when I found him to not only be a child predator (remember I have 3 boys). He was also very... into me. I wondered for a long time why god would send him when I was so low and needed help. I fell away and did my own thing but my personal spiritualism is still there. It's just different then what an organized congregation would expect.

I would expect SAR is much like me in his personal spiritualism. We have our reasons, I barely scratched the surface but in a personal way we try to keep somewhat close to god and let him know we are ready when he is. We still put others before ourselves, we still pray when we have the urge, we just at this time do not fit.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I tried to reply in a polite manner to your insult, and then you provide another.
> People like you are why I don't go to church.


Religion is personal and doesn't have to have a church involved. I haven't been inside one for many years. Actually for the same reason as you had.

That being said, I have a personal relationship with God. He has done more for me than I ever thought possible. Don't let others stand in your way. If this is something you choose, you can do it on your own. I did.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I only maintain my sanity by escaping to the wilderness....by entering places where I am completely and utterly alone from time to time. Video games, music, TV, smartphones, the internet, all the trappings of modern society only seem to make me feel more burned out, tired and disconnected. They only add to the madness. Whenever I'm feeling burned out from work, business, relationships, responsibilities, etc., I throw on my backpack and literally get lost for a few days. 

Modern man is thoroughly disconnected from the natural world. 4 million years of human evolution cannot be undone in the few generations that we've been living like rodents, packed tightly into cities and suburbs. We evolved in the natural world, and despite its many dangers, man is happier there. Clinical studies have shown that people who are connected to the land, the natural cycles, the rhythms of life, tend to be much better adjusted human beings than those who aren't. It is not natural for human beings to live in apartments, literally stacked on top of one another like rabbits in hutches. We are apex predators, not herd/flock animals. We are not designed to be artificially stimulated 24/7. We are not engineered to eat processed GMO foods that we did not grow or hunt ourselves. We are not meant to work in cubicles, punching our keyboards for 10 hours a day. 

Music, TV, video games...none of it will help you. They will only deepen your angst. Get outside. Take a walk in the woods. Put your feet in a stream. Turn over a few rocks and see what crawls or slithers away. Put a line in a pond or a lake. Watch the birds. Glass the hills for game. Shoot something. Get a little exercise. In short, do what men have been doing naturally as hunter/gatherers since the beginning of time. 

I'm telling you, there is no substitute for re-connecting with your primal, natural man.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Religion is personal and doesn't have to have a church involved. I haven't been inside one for many years. Actually for the same reason as you had.
> That being said, I have a personal relationship with God. He has done more for me than I ever thought possible. Don't let others stand in your way. If this is something you choose, you can do it on your own. I did.


@ inceptor & Silverback - I think you both understand me pretty well. You are right, it is personal.

@ Silverback - Sorry you went through those experiences, I appreciate you sharing something so personal.
Also glad you found out before he could harm your children or even potentially you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I went the Martel way. Magnificent years on the mountain and every day seemed like I was doing my "hobbies". But, I was past her and them already and had my own time to fill, so I filled it with "flora and fauna" and a "Foxfire" life.

But when you are in town and still have family to look after it's hard to be Jeremiah Johnson. I was absorbed in pursuits all the time though. I think that is it. Finding things you enjoy, get something out of and are investing for a phase down the line you can't even see yet. Hobbies and activities that you learn to make things for yourself and keep your body in as good as shape as possible. This decade is the time when you want to make sure you exercise your strength so that in the 5th and 6th decades you are so very glad you did.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

oddapple said:


> so I filled it with "flora and fauna" and a "Foxfire" life.


I don't know for sure what a "Foxfire" life is, but you sure as hell make me want to live one!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> I don't know for sure what a "Foxfire" life is, but you sure as hell make me want to live one!


Take a look. I have about half of them.

Foxfire Complete Collection Books 1 Through 12: George P. Reynolds, Eliot Wigginton, Foxfire Fund: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I don't know for sure what a "Foxfire" life is, but you sure as hell make me want to live one!


Ahaha! You essentially do. They are a series of books documenting appalachian mountain hillbillies primitive or "affairs of plain living" skills that a college put out years ago. The "Foxfire Books" - I in no way advocate being like them, but they knew a lot of good ways to make stuff and they were "independent".....but I need reading and advanced bio skills too.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Take a look. I have about half of them.
> 
> Foxfire Complete Collection Books 1 Through 12: George P. Reynolds, Eliot Wigginton, Foxfire Fund: Amazon.com: Books


Thank you, inceptor. This is why I visit this site! ::clapping::


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Ahaha! You essentially do. They are a series of books documenting appalachian mountain hillbillies primitive or "affairs of plain living" skills that a college put out years ago. The "Foxfire Books" - I in no way advocate being like them, but they knew a lot of good ways to make stuff and they were "independent".....but I need reading and advanced bio skills too.


I'm all over these things! Thanks, man!

BTW, I'd like to hear about your foxfire life, sometime. You should post some of your adventures here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All I did was what I thought was the right thing. Raised in a working middle class home, Mom stayed home, Dad worked. Went to school, church and played sports. Did stupid things and when I announced I wanted to go to college my Dad said, "good". Gave me $50 and I went to college. Worked 3 jobs off and on and took as many classes as I could afford, did stupid things. First to attend college and first to graduate in my entire extended family. 

Got a job out of state and moved, still did some stupid things. Married my college sweetheart and bought a house, had a couple of kids, really got good and excelled at doing stupid things. Worked, raised a family, took some vacations, played sports until I couldn't anymore, saved a little money and spent a lot of money, paid a lot of taxes and when I wasn't doing that I tried my best to do stupid things. 

Realized that I was real good at doing stupid things and generally making some people laugh, some people cringe and some people run away. Had hobbies and habits, some good some not. God blessed me along the way and I woke up one day and realized that I was over 50 and my body hurt and I had a bunch of dogs and no kids in the house. 

Mrs. Slippy and I celebrate 28 years of marriage today. No more computer today. But, we may do some stupid things later!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Mrs. Slippy and I celebrate 28 years of marriage today. No more computer today. But, we may do some stupid things later!


Happy Anniversary!


----------

